# tren question



## jyoung8j (Feb 12, 2013)

So I was wondering.. what determines if tren is going to cut u up or bulk you? Hear a lot of ppl say it will cut u up like mofo and a lot of ppl say it will bulk u the f up.. dnt think im looking to bulk more after my pct.. wanna make sure tren is what im after.. either way hear its amazing results. .


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2013)

It's all about the diet, Mate. Tren is a great cutter but with a clean caloric surplus can bulk you up as well. Very versatile, IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> It's all about the diet, Mate. Tren is a great cutter but with a clean caloric surplus can bulk you up as well. Very versatile, IMO.



Actually you can eat dirty as hell on tren and still shed fat.

But yes it's in calories intake.

People like to cut on tren with running test low and people like bulking on tren running test high.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea I kno a lot has to do with diet and training.   Hows ur run going sfgiants. .wht kind results u seeing..


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Yea I kno a lot has to do with diet and training.   Hows ur run going sfgiants. .wht kind results u seeing..



Lifts are getting stronger each time but I also was out for over 2 months so I'm only gaining what I lost.

No bad sides with low test and been getting leaner without trying to do so.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 12, 2013)

Wht wk you on? How long u running it?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 12, 2013)

Im running Tren 350mg, test 700mg on a cut and thrilled thus far.  Diet is stupid clean (except for sushi one night a week) and at a slight calorie defecit.  Blending a metabolic rebound type diet with my typical carb cycling.  Fat is just melting off.  I will most likely taper test down to 350 and add Mast P at week 8.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 12, 2013)

Well im sure my diet is not in ur league..lol u guys runing ace or e..


----------



## USER (Feb 12, 2013)

J tren's real purpose is food efficacy!!  Meaning whatever you take in is going to be used more efficiently than any other compound. 

Tren has shown to be able to possibly reduce fat around the stomach.   As with anything bulking and cutting is diet related not the hormone itself, but tren is one hormone that works especially well at maintaining muscle mass while in a true caloric deficit, and honestly probably more so than anything else. It's the one hormone that you can actually add mass while in a deficit. 

For me, tren ace is my go to. Just personal preference, and it's the one hormone that changes my body composition faster than anything else. Many times I don't gain a large amount of weight but I appear to gain a good amount of size. Basically it's just a recomp and while the scale is not moving a ton, the physical changes are pretty amazing. 

I typically only use tren for about 8 weeks, at that point I've really had enough but it usually just getting really good at that point. At times ill take 4 weeks off then finish another 8. 

Like anything, in higher doses, gains can be greater. I personally have not been successful in running a high dose tren/low dose test, ill feel great for about two weeks then am instant drop in libido. For the majority it's the exact opposite, but I guess it's just not for me, or maybe I'm just too into test, it's always been my favorite, lost of test only cycles, but I have used deca at 750 and TE at 500 without any issue, and deca/npp is probably my other favorite. I don't really add fat or get bloated very easily so nandrolone is great for me and I feel great on it. 

But I think you know the answer to your question, it's diet/dose dependent, but it really tends to work well no matter what your goals. Typically I'd go with ace as a first timer, some people have bad anxiety, sleep issues, night sweats etc, that cause them to want to stop. Years ago I use to get pretty bad night sweats, but these days it doesn't seem as bad, but then again I'm not running the same doses.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah it's all diet. I really can't stomach much food on tren and what I can stomach is garbage. Kinda crazy how you can eat double quarter pounders and doughnuts all day and get shredded as fuck and strong like bull. Starting April 1st or May 1st, haven't decided yet, I'm gonna run 200 test e, 4-500 tren e, 400 mast, 100 mg var last 4 weeks, and slin. With slin ill have to eat clean as fuck except PWO when I pin but that's just simple carbs which I take in PWO anyways, so I can't wait to see what my results are gonna be. Stocking up on ghrp-6 now also just to help on days when I can't stomach food. My girls doing a show June first, just bikini class, so I've been working with her a lot on training, and meal preps. She's working with a local nutritionist (sorry spongy I recommended you but she wanted someone local) so it's getting me back in the mind set of eating clean. I've been eating a ton of red meat and potatoes this winter bulking up. I'm 242 right now but I honestly don't like being this big. Maybe if I was 8-10% and 240 I'd like it but I'm far from 8% right now. To sum up my long ass paragraph, you can cut or bulk on any compound it's all about your diet. Tren is king and is untouchable. Can't wait to run Zeus's blood again.


----------



## Jt79zxt (Feb 12, 2013)

So does it really affect most people's cardio .. The ability to do some ..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jt79zxt said:


> So does it really affect most people's cardio .. The ability to do some ..



Some are ok with cardio but it seems to be only a select few. Most will get winded very easily. Only time I've ever passed out in the gym was on tren. I could honestly give 2 shits if I pass out in the gym though.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 12, 2013)

When eating dirty as hell you most likely aren't counting calories, but are we talking deficit, maintenance, or excess? I'd love to eat whatever and shred up...I suppose it doesn't get names like "Zeus's blood" for nothing.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2013)

ive taken it as a bulker and as a cutter, either way it worked awesome. IMO its a toss up to me


----------



## Azog (Feb 12, 2013)

Running 175mg tpp, 350mg tren a, 350mg mast p and I can not gain a pound. Spongy is upping cals at least every two weeks. I am slipping on my diet at least once a week (eating about 1000 cal over what i should when I do). I am gaining lean mass tho. Looking thicker and losing lots of bodyfat! You can bulk on tren, but for me at least it will require a huge cal surplus. Luckily, my appetite is insane on tren so that shouldnt be a problem.

As for cardio, i get really winded if I am talking to my gym partner but other then that I can manage just fine. I only walk for cardio though, so nothing intense.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 12, 2013)

Diet diey diet is the key.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep. Im going to bulk on tren for my upcoming cycle. 600 tren a/e,400 test, drol.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

pick me pick me!



JOMO said:


> Yep. Im going to bulk on tren for my upcoming cycle. 600 tren a/e,400 test, drol.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 13, 2013)

Spongy said:


> pick me pick me!



And will have this guy in my corner to make sure of it. LONG LIVE HELIOS NUTRITION!


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2013)

Reason I asked this question is my big goal for next fall is to fall into the middleweight bb division so im hoping I dnt bulk anymore as it will put me as a lil guy in heavier class.. hoping to cut 25 and maintain the mass..


----------



## Spongy (Feb 13, 2013)

It's all about your diet.  You can bulk up and cut in no time.  My bro Manny cute 25lbs in no time and still going during his prep!



jyoung8j said:


> Reason I asked this question is my big goal for next fall is to fall into the middleweight bb division so im hoping I dnt bulk anymore as it will put me as a lil guy in heavier class.. hoping to cut 25 and maintain the mass..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 13, 2013)

I use to say the same shit about how well tren cuts...don't get me wrong it cut me up the best I've ever been this cycle but I was also eating clean all but one day a week. I'm barely cal deficiet at 3300 a day. I've been on now for 20+ weeks (lost track) and I've tweaked my diet so much I can't remember where I started the cyxle at. Currently on workout days I keep my carbs to 200, fats around 50, and protien about 370ish. Non work out days carbs are below 70, fats are about 10, and protien is about 350. I can barely see my abs without flexing which disappoints me at this point but I have veins everywhere that I never use to which is a plus. I was at 180 and 10% bf when I started and now I'm 225 and 10-12% bf. So its been a good run I guess but I was expecting more. One thing I can say is that I would have not even got rid of half that fat if I was eating mcdonalds and donuts. When I cheat I can tell....or atleast I think I can lol diet is more important then just for your goals though. A good clean diet will help keep your hdl higher and ldl lower and since tren trashes your lipids any help is a must! 

Next tren run in 10 weeks better bust these abs out or colts ass will be soar for a week!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 13, 2013)

180 and 22% bf? You skinny-fat fucker! I like a little more cushion for the pushin so I still would of hit it. Would of quit it too. 

Seriously though, 20 weeks? You don't feel like shit at all? I hit week 11 on ace and felt like death and like my body was trashed. I know you take $1000 worth of supps a week so you probably feel a little better then I would but damn. I might stock up on enough to run that long. I'd love to run that long.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 13, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> 180 and 22% bf? You skinny-fat fucker! I like a little more cushion for the pushin so I still would of hit it. Would of quit it too.
> 
> Seriously though, 20 weeks? You don't feel like shit at all? I hit week 11 on ace and felt like death and like my body was trashed. I know you take $1000 worth of supps a week so you probably feel a little better then I would but damn. I might stock up on enough to run that long. I'd love to run that long.



haha dam smart phones! Ya 180 at 22% wow ya I fucked up when I typed that...I fixed it hahaha

and ya man I dont even feel like Im on a cycle to tell you the truth. Ive never ran a cycle like this but I do take a fuck ton of vitamins everyday, eat pretty clean and drink 1-2 gallons of water a day. The water I use to protect my kidneys from the tren. We will see though because I just got my blood work done this morning and anxious to see where I am at. I used 300 tren a and 600 tren e with 600mast e and 200 test e and 80mg var for the first and last 6 weeks. 

Im starting to wonder if the gear is even good gear or just oil????


----------



## JOMO (Feb 13, 2013)

45lb gain and in just about the same bf% range and you expected more??

That sounds freaking amazing. I can't wait to do the thang thang with tren.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 13, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> So I was wondering.. what determines if tren is going to cut u up or bulk you? Hear a lot of ppl say it will cut u up like mofo and a lot of ppl say it will bulk u the f up.. dnt think im looking to bulk more after my pct.. wanna make sure tren is what im after.. either way hear its amazing results. .



I haven't read the replies you've gotten thus far, but trust me. Tren is what you're after....period.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 13, 2013)

JOMO said:


> 45lb gain and in just about the same bf% range and you expected more??
> 
> That sounds freaking amazing. I can't wait to do the thang thang with tren.



lol ya I know but fuck man I didnt get everything I wanted and now Im gonna cry like a bitch


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 13, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> lol ya I know but fuck man I didnt get everything I wanted and now Im gonna cry like a bitch



He wanted his cock to gain 2" like his Bi's did but it didn't happen.


----------



## Big (Feb 13, 2013)

last time I ran Tren E,  I hit pr's on all my lifts and i got shredded like crazy but the damn sides about killed me (night sweats, no sleep, very low appetite, and horrible acid reflux). Regardless of the sides, no steroid transformed my body like tren did tho.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn cobra r u kidding me those results and u expect more..lmao sounds amazing.. def getting stoked to get this tren run going... and my diet is pretty clean one cheat meal a wk.. rest time chicken fish lean ground beef veggies etc... so im ready lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope your bloods come back sound, CS. Amazing cycle! Some incredible results!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 13, 2013)

Jyoung...don't waste your stomach space on vegetables 

And me too nbl...main thing I'm concerned about is kidney values...I already know my lipids are fucked...I just want to see where things are at while in my 23? Week of high dosed tren...next week back to trt fml

Colt my cock def looks smaller now but that mofo is cut and veiny as fuck! I sent you a pic last week but I didn't get any reply....its always about size with you


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the pic but I thought you were sending me pics of baby dicks again. Sorry :/


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 13, 2013)

You could still have complimented me on my cut fukr


----------

